# DTZ - Dotz Nano



## moneymajix (13 December 2007)

www.northerniron.com.au


Listed today.

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/floats/UpcomingFloatDetail.jsp?asxcode=NFE


Current price - $2.65


----------



## BraceFace (17 December 2007)

*Re: NFE - Northern Iron Limited*

Was recommended this one early on and manged to obtain some in the initial placement at $2.15.
Thought about selling when they opened at $2.65, but missed the boat - now trading at $2.43
Will be interesting to review this one again in about 4-6 weeks when some broker reports start coming out. Early suggestions from Macquarie have it valued at around $3.00.
I'm holding


----------



## catman (19 February 2008)

*Re: NFE - Northern Iron*

You still holding this one braceface? I am also on board after the crash.

Maquaries Feb. valuation of $3.90 with more to come I'd say.  Reports posted in NFE's website. NFE to start mining 67% FE and shipping byy mid 2009.  DYOR.  Low mc compared to its peers

http://www.bby.com.au/internet/research/daily/PDF/ironore.pdf


----------



## BraceFace (21 February 2008)

*Re: NFE - Northern Iron*

yep, still holding, and will be for a while I reckon.
With more brokers looking at this one and more healthy valuations coming through over the next few months, it is possible this will continue to run.
After a few nervous days post-listing, it's now looking the goods.
Dropped 14c today to close at $3.55.
Given recent performance in a shaky market, Macquarie's $3.90 doesn't seem that far off.
DYOR on this one please everyone


----------



## 56gsa (14 March 2008)

*Re: NFE - Northern Iron*

Useful report catman - I've been looking at GBG and GRR as magnetite options to invest in for a while - both seem to be reaching something of a bottom... but then take a look at NFE...  presentation out yesterday

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20080313/pdf/00822536.pdf

Through the Board NFE have strong links with MGX, a former GM of PMM operations and the CEO of MRI Resources AG, a raw materials trading company with annual turnover of approximately $4 billion (Ashwath Mehra who also owns 6% of NFE).

ABNs like it because:



> Our interest in NFE is piqued by a number of its competitive advantages. Namely;
> *1) Millions not billions (US$ Capex) *–
> a dramatically lower capital intensity per annual production capacity against comparable WA based magnetite developers. NFE require US$155m for 2.9Mt of annual production;
> *2) Hundreds not thousands (km) – *
> ...




JORC Resources estimated for four of the 23 prospects, 
BjÃ¸rnevatn 279Mt @ 31% Fe (total)
KjellmannsÃ¥sen 22Mt @ 33% Fe (total)
Fisketind Ã˜st 29Mt @ 31% Fe (total)
Tverrdalen 43Mt @ 32 % Fe (total)
*Total 373Mt @ 31% Fe (total)*

But what is really interesting and not mentioned in the broker reports is that NFE is backed by the Norwegian Tschudi Group (51% ownership of NFE) who  own the port infrastructure and have much bigger plans for the area that go beyond magnetite....



> Sydvaranger AS (www.sydvaranger.no)
> Tschudi Shipping Company bought Sydvaranger AS in June 2006.
> Sydvaranger AS was established in 1906 as a mining Company. The large mines were closed in 1997.
> Today, Sydvaranger AS, through the establishment of Sydvaranger Maritime Industrial Park (SMIP), aims to facilitate the creation of an international cluster serving the oil and gas industry and the maritime transport in the Barents Sea. Based on the close proximity to Russia, the potential oil and gas deposits in the Barents Sea and the infrastructure available close to the sea, a new industrial era is anticipated.
> ...




This then is the keystone industry for what they hope will be a major industrial park.  MIS and MMX have similar intentions for Oakajee (which would benefit GBG), but the big difference here is this is not a greenfields site with all the infrastructure already there (and owned) - Imo NFE has a much higher chance of succeeding ...

Not without risks though (from ABN)


> Naturally the project carries construction and commissioning risks common to the industry. The most pertinent relates to government approval required for the submarine disposal of tailings in BjÃ¸rkfjorden. The disposal method is consistent  with historic practice at the project, however, alternative above ground disposal would require a longer approvals process thus risking a delay to the recommissioning of production. Operating risks will be comparatively low given the historical operational data available from in excess of 70 years of production.




DYOR and let us know what you think...


----------



## 56gsa (19 March 2008)

*Re: NFE - Northern Iron*

Can someone help me out with these calculations - from the investors presentation..

2.9 Mtpa   planned concentrate 
US$110/t  contract price 
US$33/t    operations costs 

Is it too simplistic to say US$60-70 profit / t?
which would be approx US$175m 
or about US$1 a share 
(165m shares issued although only 95m on ASX - presume others on Norwegian?)

With well over $100m in the bank and hardly any debt -this covers their estimated $100m capital investments...

Starting to talk myself into hitting that buy button - nice fat white candle today punching through the short-term downward trend line

Any thoughts?


----------



## catman (20 March 2008)

*Re: NFE - Northern Iron*

My thoughts are its undervalued at these prices considering they will be mining next year.  All the intrastructure is there as is the wrokforce.  2 KEY ingredients with a very low capital outlay to get it up and running.  The board is top shelf.

You may also want to check out MQG's very lengthy report on the NFE site.  Good bed time reading.


----------



## 56gsa (6 May 2008)

*Re: NFE - Northern Iron*

well bought into this and NFE is slowly building momentum - does not have the interest of the Oz-based magnetite hopefuls but I think is looking very solid for production in June09 - US investment house Fidelity just bought 5%, and they just had the last major permit issued by the norwegian govt

macquarie research made an estimate in Feb08 of 2010 EPS of 85cents... 

chart is still early days but have tried putting in some trend lines...  today broke through $4


----------



## CoffeeKing (31 May 2008)

*Re: NFE - Northern Iron*

Was anybody watching when this happened?


Huge buy at the last minutes, pushed it 30c higher, the most since listed as far as I can tell, (not that good with charts yet)


----------



## 56gsa (31 May 2008)

*Re: NFE - Northern Iron*

Yep breaking into blue sky with strong volume looks good for monday...   
My estimate above of US$1 EPS a share is about what comsec are saying for FY2010 based (i think) on macquarie equities - with all the infrastructure pretty much in place and approvals almost all provided this is in the running for the next aussie iron ore producer (even though its deposits are in norway!)

NFE (mkt cap $0.28 bn)
Earnings Forecast (cents per share) 
 2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS -4.6 0.1 30.3 99.0 

some comparison with the mid-west iron ore producers...  

this is GBG (mkt cap $0.85 bn)  sp $1.65
Earnings Forecast (cents per share) 
 2007 2008 -- -- 
EPS -0.7 -0.8 -- 0.0 

MIS (mkt cap $1.5bn) sp $7.06
Earnings Forecast (cents per share) 
 2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS 0.7 -3.0 16.3 21.6 

MMX (mkt cap $1.7bn) sp $4.15
Earnings Forecast (cents per share) 
 2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS -13.7 10.0 3.2 3.2 

MGX (mkt cap $2.6bn) sp $3.26
Earnings Forecast (cents per share) 
 2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS 7.1 14.1 38.0 56.8 
DPS 0.0 3.8 21.2 36.1


----------



## oldblue (31 May 2008)

*Re: NFE - Northern Iron*

How is 2009 EPS of 30c pershare calculated? And whose estimate is it?
Company doesn't expect to start production until June, 2009.


----------



## michael_selway (1 June 2008)

*Re: NFE - Northern Iron*



56gsa said:


> Yep breaking into blue sky with strong volume looks good for monday...
> My estimate above of US$1 EPS a share is about what comsec are saying for FY2010 based (i think) on macquarie equities - with all the infrastructure pretty much in place and approvals almost all provided this is in the running for the next aussie iron ore producer (even though its deposits are in norway!)
> 
> NFE (mkt cap $0.28 bn)
> ...




I read the report 19 year mine life but but max production rate occurs for that 2010 EPS of $0.99, so.... Also their reporting year is Dec rather than Jun, so Dec09 etc

 Expected iron ore production by mid 2009
Forecast production of 2.9 Mtpa magnetite concentrate over 19 year mine life
 Low risk project
Simple, proven, processing of magnetite ore
 Significant existing infrastructure
Short lead time to production at low capital cost intensity
 Favourable project location
Close proximity for shipping to key European markets
 Well credentialed major shareholder
Norwegian shipping company with roots dating back to 1883
 Experienced management and board
Track record of financing, developing and operating mines
 Delivering on IPO Prospectus schedule
Equipment ordered, approvals in place
 Further growth opportunities
Potential to expand production from base case
Construction of a pellet plant


----------



## 56gsa (1 June 2008)

*Re: NFE - Northern Iron*



oldblue said:


> How is 2009 EPS of 30c pershare calculated? And whose estimate is it?
> Company doesn't expect to start production until June, 2009.




seems to stem from the macquaries equities report which may have been updated from the one on the nfe website? which you can find at:
http://www.northerniron.com.au/images/pdfs/Macquarie_NFE_Research_Report_5_Feb_08.pdf

And correction to NFE mkt cap in message above - comsec forgets the Norwegian listed shares, so its actually 165*$4.30 = $709million


----------



## Kremmen (15 March 2012)

*Re: NFE - Northern Iron*

Looks like this one's been forgotten. After drifting down to about 60c, it's been recovering strongly to around $1 now.

Euroz is recommending NFE as one of its six "best buys" for March.


----------



## springhill (29 July 2012)

*Re: NFE - Northern Iron*

Kremmen, do you have a piece of this?*

Northern Iron Update on Strategic Review
*
On 15-May-2012, NFE confirmed that it had received an indicative, highly conditional, non-binding stage one
proposal from a subsidiary of Aditya Birla Group (“Aditya Birla Group”). After careful consideration of the
indicative, non-binding and conditional proposal from Aditya Birla Group, the NFE Board concluded that the
proposal did not properly reflect the value of NFE and its prospects in the context of a change of control
transaction. Nevertheless, as announced on 15-May-2012, the NFE Board allowed access to certain limited due
diligence information so that Aditya Birla Group could consider making a higher indicative, non-binding proposal.
After close of market on 23 July 2012, Aditya Birla Group submitted a revised indicative, non-binding stage one
proposal. The proposal supersedes Aditya Birla Group’s earlier proposal dated 1 May 2012 in respect of the
following information:
● The revised non-binding, indicative offer per share is A$1.40 (implied equity value of A$518m) for all
NFE shares outstanding; and
● Net debt is assumed at US$90m and the proposal assumes that no dividend has been declared since 1
May 2012.
The proposal is subject to a number of conditions including satisfactory due diligence, management meetings and
site visits and is valid for a period of 30 days, subject to extension at the election of Aditya Birla Group.
The Board of Directors will consider the revised proposal and whether to facilitate detailed stage two due
diligence as requested by Aditya Birla and expects to announce its decision within a week.

*Trading Halt Follows Soon After*
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120727/pdf/427mkyy0r8xcgk.pdf


----------



## Kremmen (31 July 2012)

*Re: NFE - Northern Iron*



springhill said:


> Kremmen, do you have a piece of this?




Wow. Another post here! Thought it was just me.

Yes, it's looking good. I bought some when they were drifting around 80c and topped up a few days ago at $1.035, just before they announced a second potential bidder at $1.42.


----------



## springhill (31 July 2012)

*Re: NFE - Northern Iron*

I am not involved in NFE mate, just casting my eye over as many specs as I can lately. Well done to you, hope you get stuck right bang in the middle of a bidding war and that SP climbs towards that $1.40 mentioned.

*Northern Iron Considers Indicative Proposals from Two Parties

*We refer to the company’s announcements of 15-May-2012 and 24-Jul-2012 regarding the conditional, indicative, non-binding stage one proposals from a subsidiary of Aditya Birla Group (“Aditya Birla Group”).
The revised proposal announced on 24-Jul-2012 referred to an indicative cash offer per share of A$1.40 (implied equity value of A$518m) for all NFE outstanding shares (“Revised Proposal”). The Revised Proposal is non-binding and subject to a number of conditions including satisfactory due diligence, management meetings and site visits.
The Board of Directors has now considered the Revised Proposal and will offer Aditya Birla Group detailed stage two due diligence including management meetings and site visits subject to agreement with Aditya Birla Group on appropriate terms to govern the process.
NFE also advises that before market open on 27 July 2012, Prominvest AG (a Swiss-based trading company) (“Prominvest”), submitted a highly conditional, indicative, non-binding stage one proposal at an indicative cash price of A$1.42 per share (implied equity value of A$525m) for all NFE outstanding shares (“Prominvest Proposal”). The Prominvest Proposal is subject to a number of conditions, including satisfactory due diligence, management meetings and site visits and assumes NFE net debt of USD 90 million. The Prominvest Proposal is valid for a period of 30 days, subject to extension at the election of Prominvest. The Prominvest Proposal also includes a request for exclusivity which the Board of Directors will not agree to at this stage.
Having engaged with Prominvest representatives to further understand their indicative proposal and financial capacity, the Board of Directors has now also considered the Prominvest Proposal. Subject to Prominvest withdrawing its request for exclusivity as well as agreement with Prominvest on appropriate terms to govern the process, the Board of Directors will offer Prominvest detailed stage two due diligence.
Subject to one or both of Aditya Birla Group and Prominvest participating in the due diligence process, NFE will engage with each relevant party to determine whether a binding proposal can be agreed that is capable of being put to NFE shareholders with the recommendation of the NFE Board. Such engagement will be undertaken having reference to the guiding principle of equal treatment for both Aditya Birla Group and Prominvest as stage two participants.
NFE will continue to update shareholders in relation to this process as appropriate.


----------



## System (4 November 2016)

On November 4th, 2016, Northern Iron Limited (NFE) changed its name and ASX code to Dotz Nano Limited (DTZ).


----------



## pixel (3 January 2017)

Interesting technology in the Graphene space.
Interesting chart as well, coming off a low-volume low price level.




I bought a few. *Warning*: It's pretty speculative, so DYOR


----------



## pixel (6 January 2017)

Price and Volume picking up in unison today. Yesterday's Low on tiny volume bears some promise... I hold.


----------



## pixel (9 January 2017)

reports first sale agreement over GQDs
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01818532


----------



## greggles (8 January 2018)

pixel said:


> reports first sale agreement over GQDs
> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01818532



More sales for Dotz Nano announced today. The company has signed an exclusive distribution and sales agreement with China Israel (hengqin) Science Technology Innovation Center Ltd. which will distribute the GQDs in China.

The agreement is valued at a minimum of $US15 million over three years on minimum commitments. 

Market has reacted well to the announcement and DTZ is currently up 21.62% to 22.5c.


----------



## greggles (1 May 2018)

After peaking in the mid-20s in November and then again in January, Dotz Nano declined all the way to 8.3c before today's announcement regarding new sales of Validotz sent it back up again. It's currently at 10.5c.

DTZ is running low on cash (US$1.695 million left) and I suspect a capital raising can't be far away. Too many risks here IMO. Lots of potential there but Dotz Nano just hasn't yet delivered the goods and I'm starting to wonder if it will ever get cash flow positive.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 November 2020)

_- been suspended for nearly 3 weeks_



> DTZ is providing a market update in connection with the completion of a material acquisition.
> 
> Dotz is currently in discussions with ASX in relation to the acquisition and hopes to have all outstanding matters resolved as soon as possible.



watch the space


----------



## oilleak (6 December 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _- been suspended for nearly 3 weeks_
> 
> watch the space




Word is they'll come out of suspension this week with announcement re Covid testing and cleaning products to follow......Presentation on Friday.

Margins on Covid testing should be nice , demand should be large.....

ASX looking at all Covid related announcements ......hopefully the announcement sends her soaring......

Sort of happy ASX are getting their shite together ....and sort of pissed we should of had a nice run by now.......

Yep....Cake and eat it sort of guy 

Got suckered into this one too early on memory chip/tv screen/solar panel/medical use hype , years back......The uses are endless.......

May turn out to be my best screw up in years


----------



## oilleak (24 December 2020)

Hopefully DTZ can get back on the boards again soon ....

Something seems to be brewing in the background and Covid doesn't seem to be going away anytime soon......

Mybe DTZ come good with testing kits .


----------



## Trav. (30 December 2020)

I just had a quick look at this one and still suspended. Wow that is a long time now since 18/11


----------



## oilleak (22 March 2021)

Nice news today re test kits ....

Could be a large mover if they cab sew up some sales contracts ........

Which shouldn't be too hard given test results .


----------



## oilleak (25 April 2021)

Due for some news re test kits ....

Youd reckn governments would be jumping over each other to get a reliable/quick/accurate /chep and non invasive lick test ?


----------



## oilleak (26 April 2021)

Great to see another arm emerging on the DTZ octopus......

Now for the test kit sales announcement....s.......


Dotz has entered into the following agreements with Zohar Dalia Professional LP (“Zohar Dalia”), a subsidiary of Israel’s largest manufacturer and supplier of detergent intermediates and cleaning products: o an exclusive Supply Agreement, whereby Dotz will supply Zohar Dalia with its nontoxic molecular markers and detectors for Zohar Dalia to use with its slow-release disinfectant, exclusively licensed from the Israel Ministry of Defense, for the purposes of Zohar Dalia creating its new active surface sanitation solution – Active V-SRD®; and o a non-exclusive Distribution Agreement, granting Dotz the right to promote and sell Zohar Dalia’s Active V-SRD® solution in multiple approved markets, including the UK, India, Italy, France, Australia, Germany, Spain and throughout Africa. • Zohar Dalia’s Active V-SRD® is a hydrogen peroxide-based active disinfectant that provides anti-viral protection and uses Dotz’s security markers to verify proper surface sanitation in real time. • Follows successful pilot where Dotz marked 1,000 litres of Zohar Dalia’s unique disinfectant with its taggants to trace and verify proper surface sanitisation within Tel Aviv Ben Gurion Airport as well as other public areas. • Potential to implement the solution in airports, hospitals, hotels, public transportation, manufacturing facilities and other public spaces requiring verified disinfection. • The agreements with Zohar Dalia are not expected to have an immediate material impact on Dotz’s revenue, however Dotz believes that the agreements have significant potential based on the large addressable global market.


----------



## oilleak (26 April 2021)

Just for total transparency.......

*• The agreements with Zohar Dalia are not expected to have an immediate material impact on Dotz’s revenue, however Dotz believes that the agreements have significant potential based on the large addressable global market.*


----------



## peter2 (1 August 2021)

I was asked to provide my thoughts on *DTZ*. I've been aware of the nano-dots anti-counterfeiting and authentication technology for years. YEARS. I thought it a great idea, but the company has been unable to commercialise it for YEARS. Great tech for genuine car parts. What's happened, nothing. My interest in *DTZ* has waned since the price has been in a sustained down trend for years. 

Price perked up in May 2020 when *DTZ* announces news of their involvement with a Covid test kit. This news sent the price from 0.055 to 0.32 in six months. 

I'm not aware of the reasons for their suspension late 2020. It's a sign of poor management and I've not been interested in *DTZ* since then. I also don't like to see companies leap into new activities that just happen to be topical. They do a good job of raising investment capital but the shareholders rarely do as well. 

As a chart based trader the best buy signal was the BO at 0.07. There appears to be another BO opportunity setting up on a BO>0.40. This could be used as a new entry or a time to add to an existing position. I'm unlikely to ever consider trading *DTZ*. 






I'm never impressed by companies selling small volumes of product into the UAE. 
FDA approval for their Covid test kits for emergency use would be a significant event for *DTZ*.


----------

